# advice on replacing factory barrel on Beretta 92FS (9mm)



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Please give my your thoughts on replacing the factory barrel on my 9mm Beretta 92FS.

Would you advise using an EFK Fire Dragon ported barrel as opposed to say a KKM Drop-in Match barrel and if so, why or why not ?

Do you think I MIGHT actually gain anything in accuracy from the ported barrel as opposed to a non-ported barrel ?

Would there be any negative consequences to using a ported barrel ?

Are there any other brands of replacement barrels that you would recommend over and above the 2 barrels that I mentioned above and if so, why ? Note: I have considered a Barsto but it might take a good part of the rest of my life to obtain one !!!

Any other advice that you would feel that might be germane to this possible barrel change.

Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Why are you replacing it?

Have you put so many rounds down range that you shot the rifleing out? Is the factory barrel not accurate enough? Is it a competition gun?

I have a couple of factory 92's that can out shoot me, but maybe you're a better shot than me. How have you determined that your shooting would benefit from an aftermarket barrel? If you're having accuracy issues, how do you know that the fault lies with the factory barrel?


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Why are you replacing it?
> 
> Have you put so many rounds down range that you shot the rifleing out? Is the factory barrel not accurate enough? Is it a competition gun?
> 
> I have a couple of factory 92's that can out shoot me, but maybe you're a better shot than me. How have you determined that your shooting would benefit from an aftermarket barrel? If you're having accuracy issues, how do you know that the fault lies with the factory barrel?


Let's assume that the problem is that I am not a very good pistol shot !!!

Having said that, if we say that my marksmanship is going to be constant/stay exactly the same/not improve no matter how much I might practice, if a barrel manufactured by whatever maker is considered a match barrel (I assume that means that it has an advantage over a factory barrel which is not a match barrel, if fired under the exact same circumstances), then if my skill stays exactly the same, would I not gain any accuracy advantage by having a match barrel instead of the factory non-match barrel ?

So assuming all of the above, then what would be your thoughts on the questions I originally posed ?

Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, the short answer is a match barrel will not make you a better shot, so I have no advice for your original question. If_ your _reason for wanting one is to make you a better shot, just a waste of $$ IMO.

However, if you goal is to become a better shot, I do have some thoughts. Spend the money on ammo and practice more. Or find a shooting range that offers some handgun classes and invest in some training. Or buy a 22 (or a 22 conversion for your Beretta) and learn how to shoot with a 22.. Or any combination of the above. These would all be better investments if improving your shooting is the goal.


----------

